# Finding Blue Ball Jar



## emzornes (Feb 27, 2018)

How hard is it to find a 1/2 gallon Square Blue Ball Mason Jar? I have a quart and pint looking for a 1/2 gallon. My wife's Grandmother has 2 but she won't part with one says they belonged to her Mother or Grandmother. When where they produced would also help. Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 27, 2018)

Last square Ball Blue one I saw sold for $35 including shipping on eBay back in December.  They do appear to be pretty uncommon and they are beautiful jars.  I believe they date to the 1920's.


----------

